# Sammelberufe ab Patch 3.1



## Enipeus (24. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Forenleser und WoW-Zocker...

mich plagt seit den aktuellen Patchinformationen folgende Info, da ich mir darunter nichts vorstellen kann...
Was ist damit gemeint (rot markiert):


Berufe
*Sammelberufe*


*Eure Kräutersammel-, Abbau- und Kürschnerversuche können nicht mehr fehlschlagen.*

*Die Fähigkeiten, die Ihr mit den Sammelberufen erhaltet, unterliegen nun den Stufenanforderungen für die Berufsfertigkeiten. (Lehrling: 1; Geselle: 1; Experte: 10; Fachmann: 25; Meister: 40; Großmeister: 55)*
Kann mir einer erklären was das bedeutet und was ich mir darunter vorstellen kann? Mit Beispielen bitte^^

Danke euch...


----------



## Dagonzo (24. März 2009)

Naja bisher war es immer so, das du z.B. bei Bergbau den Ausdauerbonus bekommen hast.
Und zwar immer bei 75, 150, 225, 300, 375 und 450
Ich verstehe es so, das man jetzt den Bonus bekommt, wenn man beim Lehrer die nächste Stufe lernt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. März 2009)

die level (Lehrling: 1; Geselle: 1; Experte: 10; Fachmann: 25; Meister: 40; Großmeister: 55) beziehen sich auf die fähigkeiten, die man durch die sammelberufe bekommt

so kann kein lvl 19er wie bisher den 450er 2,4k hot von kräutersammeln nutzen

unabhängig von den fähigkeiten (hot, crit, hp) kann ein lvl 1 char die berufe immernoch auf 450 bringen


----------



## Enipeus (24. März 2009)

achso also hat das auf high level sowieso keine auswirkung auf mich, oder?


----------



## neo1986 (24. März 2009)

Jop nur low.



Spoiler



Das habt ihr davon wenn ihr über PVP Twinks heult!


----------



## Dark evangel (2. April 2009)

konnten selbst low lvl nen skill von 450 haben !? Bis zu welchem skill kann ich mit The burnig Crusade kommen??? 300 oder 375??? Hoffe ihr könnt mir das beantworten. MfG Dark Evangel


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2009)

Theoretisch kannst Du mit nem lvl 10 Char auf 450 Skill kommen derzeit. Wenn Dir aber nur BC zur Verfügung steht wird die Grenze wohl bei 375 liegen, da Du nicht zum Lehrer nach Nordend kannst um die Maximalfähigkeit zu trainieren.


----------



## eaglestar (3. April 2009)

Na super nun wird man auch noch gezwungen zu lvln, wenn man einen Beruf steigern will!?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. April 2009)

Hart, ich werd auch gezwungen erst 80 zu werden bevor ich Naxx Hero machen darf... was Soll den das!

Es geht bei der Änderung nur darum das die PvP Twinks nicht mit den zusatzfertigkeiten Rumeiern und die Chinafarmer nicht mit Teleporthacks mit lvl 10 in Nordend Erzfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raptor Nightangel (4. April 2009)

Kurz gesagt bedeutet das einfach nur das jetzt für alle Berufe das Gleiche gilt

Geselle kann man immer werde (Skill 1 - 75)
Experte erst ab Stufe 10 (Skill 75 -150) 
Fachmann kann man dann ab Stufe 25 werden (Skill 150 - 225) 
Denn Meister Titel gibts dann erst auf 45 (Skill 225 - 300)
Und Großmeister kann man dann werden auf Stufe 55 (Skill 300 -275)

Hoffe so isses für alle verständlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derdancer (16. April 2009)

Angeblich soll sich ja beim Kräuter farmen die Anzahl der Drops pro Pflänzchen erhöhen. Meine das irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, bin aber nicht sicher, also sorry wenns nicht stimmt ^^

Jemand schon Erfahrungen dabei gemacht? Hat es sich wirklich merklich erhöht?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. April 2009)

Also in den Patchnotes steht davon nichts. Aber hin und wieder gibt es ja auch undokumentierte Änderungen. 
Aber was Frostlotus angeht, habe ich bisher keine höhere Droprate bemerkt. Habe aber auch erst vielleicht eine Stunde gefarmt seit dem Patch, ohne einen Lotus dabei gehabt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber früher passierte es mir schon mal das ich vier Stück in weniger als zwei Stunden hatte. Es ist halt so unterschiedlich, das man gar nicht sagen kann, ob sich da wirklich was geändert hat.


----------



## Byakko (25. April 2009)

Raptor schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt bedeutet das einfach nur das jetzt für alle Berufe das Gleiche gilt
> 
> Geselle kann man immer werde (Skill 1 - 75)
> Experte erst ab Stufe 10 (Skill 75 -150)
> ...




Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt anders. Es geht nur um die Zusatzfähigkeiten nicht um die Skill Level.
Du kannst weiterhin mit Level 1 auf 450 kommen bekommst aber z.B. von Kräuterkunden den 2.4k HoT erst 
passendem Level.


----------



## Broesl (21. Mai 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt anders. Es geht nur um die Zusatzfähigkeiten nicht um die Skill Level.
> Du kannst weiterhin mit Level 1 auf 450 kommen bekommst aber z.B. von Kräuterkunden den 2.4k HoT erst
> passendem Level.



Ja das stimmt, aber da hier keiner lest müssen alle ihren Senf dazu geben ohne zu checken, dass ichbinnichtschuld das bereits im 3.Beitrag beantwortet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg


----------

